# Biete Job als Elektrokonstrukteur



## Znarf (11 März 2005)

Hallo Leute
Elektrokonstrukteur im Maschinenbau gesucht: 

Ihr Aufgabenbereich in der Elektroplanung und –konstruktion von Maschinen: 

- Elektro- / Schaltschrankplanung und –projektierung 
- Erstellung und Dokumentation von Schaltplänen mit EPLAN (auch nach Kunden-Lastenheft) 
- Bestellen der benötigten Bauelemente 
- Überwachung des Hardwareaufbaus der Anlagen in der Elektromontage 
- Interne und externe Absprachen 

Unser Anforderungsprofil: 

- Elektrotechniker, Elektromeister o.ä. Ausbildung 
- Weitreichende Erfahrung im Aufgabenbereich, insbesonders mit EPLAN, Siemens S7- und 840 D – Steuerungen 
- Gute Englischkenntnisse von Vorteil 

Der Firmensitz ist in Heimerdingen bei Stuttgart.
Weitere Firmeninfos unter www.piller-online.com
Fragen an Franz@piller-online.com

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2005)

Hallo Herr Franz,

ich bin Elektrokonstrukteur (Techniker) für den Sondermaschinenbau.
Euren anforderungen erfülle ich, da ich sie zurzeit Täglich umsetze.

Wäre es für euch den auch Interessant, wenn ich das für euch als Freiberufler machen würde.

Gebt mir bitte eine Antwort.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2005)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Entschuldigung, das laute Lachen konnte ich mir wirklich nicht verkneifen. Von den Ergebnissen der PISA-Studie bin ich jetzt restlos überzeugt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2005)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Ergebnissen der PISA-Studie bin ich jetzt restlos überzeugt.



Rein pisatechnisch :shock: scheint es sich hier um den selben Gast zu handeln:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2953


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint  :shock: .
Ich würde mal tippen das ist kein Deutscher. Schon mal daran gedacht ?
Möchte nicht wissen, wie sich die Amis über euer Englisch amüsieren *hehe


----------



## Znarf (29 März 2005)

@Gast
Danke für die Nachfrage, aber wir suchen einen Vollzeitmitarbeiter.

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2005)

Gast01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint  :shock: .
> Ich würde mal tippen das ist kein Deutscher. Schon mal daran gedacht ?
> Möchte nicht wissen, wie sich die Amis über euer Englisch amüsieren *hehe




Daran habe in in der Tat nicht gedacht, und gerade das gibt mir jetzt ernsthaft zu denken. Ich möchte mich hiermit für meine vorlaute Klappe entschuldigen.
Wenn sich ein Ami über mein Englisch amüsiert, dann ist er ganz sicher im Recht.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Jakamara (31 März 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> - Erstellung und Dokumentation von Schaltplänen mit EPLAN (auch nach Kunden-Lastenheft)



Welcher eplan-Zweig wäre das denn?
eplan 5.xx
eplan 21 4.xx

Gibt es für Schaltpläne

eplan PPE 4.xx
Gibbet auch noch zur Vorplanung.


----------



## Znarf (31 März 2005)

Hallo Jakamara

Die benutzte Eplan-Version ist Eplan 5.5 bzw 5.6

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------

